# terreno culturale



## andy-drew

Salve, oggi a lezione il prof ha parlato di "terreno culturale" (quello che più di moda viene chiamato «background» culturale oggi, riferendosi ad individui o meglio società, collettività di individui), dicendo che i francesi usano la parola " **meilleux* " (la metto con l'asterisco perché non l'ho capita, nemmeno riascoltando la registrazione, quindi è una ricostruzione).
Ehm, qual è la parola esatta?


----------



## lorenzos

Sicuramente _milieu._


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Bravo Lorenzos !


----------



## lorenzos

Troppo buono, troppo facile.
Ciao.


----------



## andy-drew

Grazie mille!  Ieri stavo impazzendo.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

lorenzos said:


> Troppo buono, troppo facile.
> Ciao.


----------



## luxmetla

Bravo !


----------

